# Pmers beware



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love being able to come here to vent or cry or laugh or sympathize or get lost in thought to help heal. 
Appreciate the acquaintances I've made who help me get through the bad days.
Thank you to all of you for that.

Now, to the jerks, slime balls and asshats that pm who are looking to prey on vulnerable women or men just to get yourself off for the night PULEASE!! Pick somebody else. 
I don't have time for your crap nor do I want to help you live out your crappy day or night by becoming the jerk off image of your dreams. Grow up! deal with your situation and move on. 

In fact I take it back. I will help, I can get you my lying cheating pos stbxh number. He met his fantasy ***** in an online game like you things are trying to do. Try Utah, she seems to be open for all kinds of business, married or single.

Apologies to those that this might offend. Unless you're a pming asshat as above mentioned. You know who you are.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Forward the offending PMs to a moderator.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Let the mods know about it honeysuckle. This isn't the first time things like that happen. Take care.


----------



## IDsrvBetr (Jul 29, 2015)

ROFLMAO! You go girl! 
Are you referring to gaming or on this forum? 
What kind of sick, twisted mind-****er would think to come on here and troll for hookups? :slap::slap::slap:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, forward the PM to a moderator and we will ban the user. 

Moderators cannot see the PMs until they are forwarded to us.

Please do this so that we can keep TAM a safe place (emotionally) for everyone.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

HS, you can also disable your PM's in your control panel.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Personal said:


> That being the case, I hope you don't mind if I publicly ask how a particular banned member is going from time to time.


No issue whatsoever! The banned thread is for inquiry, after all.


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

IDsrvBetr said:


> ROFLMAO! You go girl!
> Are you referring to gaming or on this forum?
> What kind of sick, twisted mind-****er would think to come on here and troll for hookups? :slap::slap::slap:


Both!!
Online games are now my enemy as are the losers who come here for backdoor hookups.

I deleted the pm's already but will definitely run to the mods with any more. 

I'm trying to heal here dang-it! :crazy:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've only heard about how bad the PMs can get around here. Never had a bad one myself.

Really sorry for how some idiots are trying to use your vulnerability on TAM to use you in another way.

You don't have to disable your PM option. Just disable the morons trying to use TAM to hook up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I've only heard about how bad the PMs can get around here. Never had a bad one myself.
> 
> Really sorry for how some idiots are trying to use your vulnerability on TAM to use you in another way.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you can just put people on a "ban" list... I forgot about that feature.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I've only heard about how bad the PMs can get around here. Never had a bad one myself.
> 
> Really sorry for how some idiots are trying to use your vulnerability on TAM to use you in another way.
> 
> ...



I have heard about it too and am never in on the shenanigans:crying:

Seriously though this is a creepy place to do that.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

honeysuckle04 said:


> Love being able to come here to vent or cry or laugh or sympathize or get lost in thought to help heal.
> Appreciate the acquaintances I've made who help me get through the bad days.
> Thank you to all of you for that.
> 
> ...


So where can I find this Utah person? 

J/K. 

Sorry you have experienced this. Trolls are the dark side of humanity that we won't ever be rid of.


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

ScrambledEggs said:


> So where can I find this Utah person?
> 
> J/K.


Ha. Ha. Ha.

I'll give you all the info you need but only if you're a top notch hacker who could destroy her and stbxh.
And I have to be able to see the nuclear like explosion from my place while enjoying a drink. 
>
But of course I would not wish harm on...people.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I've only heard about how bad the PMs can get around here. Never had a bad one myself.
> 
> Really sorry for how some idiots are trying to use your vulnerability on TAM to use you in another way.
> 
> ...


I got this wild one full of asterisks tell me that *I* was angry. Who knew?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, forward the PM to a moderator and we will ban the user.
> 
> Moderators cannot see the PMs until they are forwarded to us.
> 
> Please do this so that we can keep TAM a safe place (emotionally) for everyone.


Is there a rule against copy/pasting offensive PM's into a thread for public shaming purposes?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

honeysuckle04 said:


> Love being able to come here to vent or cry or laugh or sympathize or get lost in thought to help heal.
> Appreciate the acquaintances I've made who help me get through the bad days.
> Thank you to all of you for that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm having the same issue with all the betrayed cougars on here trying to lock in what my departure date from my marriage will be!! Please stop PMing me!!! ha Who was pimping on you??! Throw their name out here and lets embarrass them!!! DUDE


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Is there a rule against copy/pasting offensive PM's into a thread for public shaming purposes?


I don't think so. I once had someone send me a pm regarding my answers on her thread. I posted her pm on her thread, so others could see what she was up to. I also reported the pm, as it was really nasty. She was ushered off TAM. I don't remember who it was.
I didn't do it to shame her. I just thought that others may be getting similar pm's and that I wasn't going to let her hide behind a pm.


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

I turn off my PMs :corkysm60:


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Alfred E Newman said "what, me worry"

I say "who me, listen ?". 

Amazing how dumb ..... People will drive themselves nuts when they think you are listening, but just not getting it. Hey I get bored some times.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Is there a rule against copy/pasting offensive PM's into a thread for public shaming purposes?


I have not found a written rule that says that what happens in PMs stays in PMs.

But, before I became a mod, I did see a few (very few) people get in some trouble for copying PMs in the open forum.

One reason that I'm not sure it's a good idea to post a PM on the open forum is that it would be very easy for the accused to deny that they wrote it. There is no way to prove it without getting the admins involved. And I'll bet that the admins are not cool with doing that.

But, there have been times when I got a really bad PM that I was tempted to post it and out the person. I didn't though..... 0 >


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

Dude007 said:


> Yeah, I'm having the same issue with all the betrayed cougars on here trying to lock in what my departure date from my marriage will be!!


I actually feel left out now. A little. Maybe. 



Not really.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I must have disabled my PM option, because i've never had problems.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Satya said:


> Oh yeah, you can just put people on a "ban" list... I forgot about that feature.


If only we could do the same thing w/ certain threads, right?

/sigh


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude007 said:


> Yeah, I'm having the same issue with all the betrayed cougars on here trying to lock in what my departure date from my marriage will be!! Please stop PMing me!!! ha Who was pimping on you??! Throw their name out here and lets embarrass them!!! DUDE


Really? Ugh. People need to have some respect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

